# Recently separated



## devon123 (Oct 25, 2010)

I separated from my husband of 16 years, because of being verbally abused. I was in denial, did not want to admit that I was in an abusive relationship, unitl recently, I prayed long and hard and thought about it long and hard, because this was not an easy decision, but I decided for my own peace of mind and my sanity that I would leave. I did tell him that I was going to leave, so he knew, this was not surprise for him. I read something on a website about how to identify a verbably abusive relationship and I have to say this really made things so clear in my mind, cause as I was reading and I read it to my daughter and it was exactly what I was going through. It is not easy, because you are so use to being with a person for so many years. I gain my strength from God, because I pray everyday so that he can give me peace and strength to endure. I also pray for him and that one day he will realize the emotional damage he did to me. My conscience is clear and I do not feel guilty, because I was a good wife to him, not perfect, because no one is perfect, we all have our flaws that we need to work on, but I never treated him the way he treated me. I have no anger, no bitterness and no contention towards him. I just want to live in peace and serve my God. If there is any feedback on this, please feel free to do so. For all those that are going through the same, you are not alone.


----------

